# inbred lineage



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

all pitbulls come from the same so called lineage so why are there so many bloodlines.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ummmmm....think about it for a bit. Back then these dogs were box dogs and it was competitive.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

they are still competitive to this day. im saying people get two puppies from a breeder say for instance colby, a well known inbred lineage, and breed those two puppies and they call the offspring of that litter a different bloodline. it happens everyday.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know they are still competitive to this day. I'm not stupid :hammer:

If someone gets two pure Colby pups from the source and breeds and calls them something else....then they are the knuckleheads.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

didds89 said:


> all pitbulls come from the same so called lineage so why are there so many bloodlines.


 Time. Just like the races of man changed over time. Dogs are bred, hopefully for a purpose, and you try to improve certain features of the overall animal, when you hone and start to improve your pups to show a certain trait, then and only then can you be starting to create your own bloodline.
Just cause somebody bred two dogs together doesn't mean they have started a bloodline, they are just, as Coach mentioned, knuckleheads for saying so..

hundreds of years separate what is the ancestors of modern day APBT's and current dogs, that's why there are so many bloodlines of the same type of dog..

Si Comprendo??


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

its no different race of people we all come from adam and eve no matter how people try to twist things to make one race more superior than the other we are the same. yes i do believe you can improve on dogs characteristics but inbreeding only brings out the recessive genes more often. when you get a dog that has been inbred for generations how can you tighten things up?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You can do whatever you want want but I'll be keeping it tight and right.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

i understand that thats the only thing u can do if u breeding and have gamedogs they are all the same people have this thing about bloodlines they are bulldogs no gator or non of this bloodline mess. if u breed a redboy all of the puppies are not guaranteed to be game and all eli dogs dont have hard mouths. i dont care if you breed to top specs you will never have an unbeatable dog or perfect dog


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

No one here is contradicting the fact that they (apbt bloodlines) all the same breed...there are many bloodlines but still all APBTs. 
And no one here is contradicting the fact that if you breed two hard mouthed dogs that all the pups are not guaranteed to be hard mouthed...or if you breed two redboy dogs that the pups may or may not be game. 

You might want to poke around the forum more, there are some very well educated people on this forum in both game dogs and game bred dogs so no need to try to educate us and try to make us look like we are noobs. There are tons of threads on similar topics.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

u got something negative to say all of the time. it is no such thing as a bloodline people or dogs dogsno one knows it all it can be a gr. ch. dog and i have a dog wit no papers n i could stop that gr.ch because they are the same. if one bloodline was so superior why is it more than one line that keeps getting bred


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

When did anyone state that there's one bloodline that's superior? I don't know where you keep getting shit like this from. I swear to god you're a troll.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Half of it makes no sense, the other half is like the most open-ended statements ever... 
jeez


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

troll my ass all of it makes sense this site aint worth a fuck the same three people got something to bitch about everytime i post


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

didds89 said:


> its no different race of people we all come from adam and eve no matter how people try to twist things to make one race more superior than the other we are the same. yes i do believe you can improve on dogs characteristics* but inbreeding only brings out the recessive genes more often. when you get a dog that has been inbred for generations how can you tighten things up*?


Nothing wrong with inbreeding.......IF DONE RIGHT. What's tighter than that? Culling is an absolute necessity.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

didds89 said:


> troll my ass all of it makes sense this site aint worth a fuck the same three people got something to bitch about everytime i post


:rofl::clap:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Ban stick LOL! We barely knew ye!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Half the shit this person was posting I couldn't decipher if it was legitimate questions or rhetorics to just kick some dirt around on here. Apparently, he is above history LOL. Fuh outta here. Nice (not) knowin ya, DUDds89


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with HJ....half of what he said made no sense...and the other half open ended statements...but this could all be because we can't decipher the way he writes and spells the English language.  yet we are the uneducated fools...

Toodaloo :angeldevi


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Finally my brain hurts everytime I would read one of their posts


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Aw, he got banned already? He sure curred out fast.


----------

